
Ask HN: Does anyone need help migrating to Python 3? - max_effort
I&#x27;ve spent the last few months migrating different code bases from Python 2.x to Python 3.x.<p>With the impending EOL for Python 2, does anyone need help migrating to Python 3?
======
mtmail
This reads like a request for a job/project/work-for-money. Feel free to add
yourself to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325924](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20325924)

------
wvlia5
could you give this a try?

exec(''.join(chr(int(''.join(str(ord(i)-8203)for i in c),2))for c in '
'.split(' ')))

